# 45 or 90 degree stove pipe elbows?



## Poke807 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm in the process of doing my own install, and have ran into an issue.  I have to offset my stovepipe to keep my wall clearances, but I'm not sure which way to go.  I had planned on using two 45 degree elbows, but that won't give me quite enough.  Would it be better to use one set of 90's, or 2 sets of 45s?  This is for single wall stove pipe and a top-venting Appalachian 4N1.  Thanks!


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Oct 2, 2011)

2 45s will give you better draft.


----------



## Poke807 (Oct 2, 2011)

ecocavalier02 said:
			
		

> 2 45s will give you better draft.



2 sets of 45s?  This would give the same offset as one set of 90s, right?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 2, 2011)

Why would 2 45's not give you enough? Enough what? 

Also, sometimes it depend upon where the elbow is located as to how much more effective the 2 45's would be over the one 90.


----------



## bpm44 (Oct 2, 2011)

Any chance you could put up a pic so the good folks here can see what you have to work with?

Sight unseen I would say 2 45s sound better.


----------



## Poke807 (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't have pics, but I'll try to describe it.  I'm doing a corner install, and I can't take the stove pipe straight up, since the support box will hit a rafter.  I want to use elbows to get enough offset, back towards the corner, to mate the pipe up to the support box.  I thought one set of 45 degree elbows would do the trick, but it's not quite enough.  I don't want to hurt my draft more than I have to, so I'm wondering which would be better:  one set of 90s at either the top or bottom of the pipe, or one set of 45s at bottom and another set at the top.  That's assuming, of course, that a set of 90s will give me more offset than a set of 45s.


----------



## Frostbit (Oct 3, 2011)

I may be confused..

Two 45s equal one 90. I assume you are talking adjustable el's? I would guess two 45s MAY cover more distance than one 90 just in the way they are built, but I could be wrong. 

I would start at your existing flue, at the ceiling and work back to the stove. You may need to use a short straight section between the els, and/or shorten up the section of pipe from the stove up. 

Are you using a section of telescoping double wall from the stove up?


----------



## begreen (Oct 3, 2011)

You may need a short connector between the 45's. Look up the pipe in the mfg. catalog. They usually have the offset tables listed toward the end.


----------



## Poke807 (Oct 3, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> You may need a short connector between the 45's. Look up the pipe in the mfg. catalog. They usually have the offset tables listed toward the end.



Dang, I should've thought of that!  The two 45s gave me 6 inches of offset, which left me just about two inches shy of clearing the rafter, so a short connector may be the solution.  If it's too much, I can always pull the stove away from the corner an inch or two.  Thanks for the help!


----------

